# Stein/Fels auf Wiese



## Chupakaba (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich will noch einen Stein, bzw Felsen erstellen der auf einer Wiese liegt...

Ich finde nur Tutorials wie ich Steintexturen erstelle....aber damit sieht ein einzelner Fels natürlich unrealistisch aus.

Weiß jemand wie ich sowas am besten löse?

Grüße


----------



## der_Jan (20. Juni 2006)

http://67.15.36.49/team/Tutorials/painting_rocks/rocks_01.asp


----------

